# Een vrolik Paasfees



## Ruhan (Jun 13, 2007)

Thanks Frank for the good wishes! 'n lekker paasfees vir jou ook.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Ruhan said:


> Thanks Frank for the good wishes! 'n lekker paasfees vir jou ook.


Dankie Ruhan


----------



## husky (Nov 12, 2007)

Hope everyone had a nice Easter!!

spesiaal jy karoojager. you most probably sat there with a room full of Happy faces "trofeees". Ons moet sit met 'n kamer vol "sour faces" skoon family.

just jokin they're not that bad. 

HAPPY EASTER YA ALL!!!

Husky.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

husky said:


> Hope everyone had a nice Easter!!
> 
> spesiaal jy karoojager. you most probably sat there with a room full of Happy faces "trofeees". Ons moet sit met 'n kamer vol "sour faces" skoon family.
> 
> ...


Husky,

Elke day eek moet bekyk hulle trofees en bekom heimwee 
Dit is die keersy van die medalje op my sukses / gevolg kamer.
Hartewee is sleg !!
Maar aanstaande jaar eek kom 100% na huis.


----------

